# It is sooooo sloooooowwww......



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm only getting, at most, 4 or 5 deliveries per day now, mostly between $5-7. Some days might only be 1 or 2 or 3. Of course, I reject most that come in because they're less than $5 ($5 is my minimum if total distance is a few miles or less) or the distance is too far ($5-$7 for 12-15 mile deliveries?!?) My DD acceptance rate is 38%; UE is 66%, but UE is much less active here than DD. Even with the ones I reject I'm only getting 10-15 pings per day, and that's UE and DD combined. I'm done ranting now. Bye.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Slow here too..


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Time to change the hours you work. Here i change them often to get the most demand.
Currently i suggest 11 am to 2 pm . Then go home Go back out 4pm to whatever time you like . Typically 4 pm to 7pm ,
Total of 6 hour worked . My goal is 100. I will easily make that 100 in 6 hours bit more bit less . Very average is 100 today it is slower . But still not bad for working anytime you want .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Time to change the hours you work. Here i change them often to get the most demand.
> Currently i suggest 11 am to 2 pm . Then go home Go back out 4pm to whatever time you like . Typically 4 pm to 7pm ,
> Total of 6 hour worked . My goal is 100. I will easily make that 100 in 6 hours bit more bit less . Very average is 100 today it is slower . But still not bad for working anytime you want .


Sounds like you work in a major city.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I work between two major cities here in Texas and have been busier here than in Houston ever, so it has not slowed down for me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When it's slow it highlights even more that you need to multi app, have them all going at the sam e time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> When it's slow it highlights even more that you need to multi app, have them all going at the sam e time.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Someone said this is a seasonally slow time of year. It is fairly slow in my area right now, but I'm not sure I understand the seasonality. There are still millions of people working from home. There are still millions who are (right or wrong) very nervous about going outside and consider delivery to be a great thing to use. Why should it be so slow this time of year, especially since we still have COVID concerns in many places.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Captain Floppy said:


> My DD acceptance rate is 38%; UE is 66%, but UE is much less active here than DD.


Do you track your UE acceptance rate or do they provide it somewhere on the app? I don't see anywhere on my app where it is provided and I've been delivering UE for over two years.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Do you track your UE acceptance rate or do they provide it somewhere on the app? I don't see anywhere on my app where it is provided and I've been delivering UE for over two years.


Are you UE only or do you also have X capability? If I remember right you have to have X active to see the AR.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Correct, when you tap the profile option in the top left of the screen, your uberx rating, UE rating, and acceptance rate displays. I haven’t done X in 18 months but it’s still on my account. Sometimes x will mysteriously get turned on and I’ll get a x trip request. I decline and have to turn it off.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Mornings were ok but now it's only busy after dark. Once the time changes and it's dark by 6, it will get busier for the following 6 months.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Are you UE only or do you also have X capability? If I remember right you have to have X active to see the AR.


only UE for me. No pax.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> only UE for me. No pax.


There you go, that's why you don't see the acceptance rate.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> But still not bad for working anytime you want .


So you happen to want to work when the company needs you to? 
I like being able to have a schedule and actually KNOW how much I'll make that day.
BTW 6 hours should be $150-180 if using DD/GH/UE and taking best offers/stacking


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Captain Floppy said:


> I'm only getting, at most, 4 or 5 deliveries per day now, mostly between $5-7. Some days might only be 1 or 2 or 3. Of course, I reject most that come in because they're less than $5 ($5 is my minimum if total distance is a few miles or less) or the distance is too far ($5-$7 for 12-15 mile deliveries?!?) My DD acceptance rate is 38%; UE is 66%, but UE is much less active here than DD. Even with the ones I reject I'm only getting 10-15 pings per day, and that's UE and DD combined. I'm done ranting now. Bye.


Return of the ants...the sequel.


----------



## Kingondeck (Oct 3, 2021)

Captain Floppy said:


> I'm only getting, at most, 4 or 5 deliveries per day now, mostly between $5-7. Some days might only be 1 or 2 or 3. Of course, I reject most that come in because they're less than $5 ($5 is my minimum if total distance is a few miles or less) or the distance is too far ($5-$7 for 12-15 mile deliveries?!?) My DD acceptance rate is 38%; UE is 66%, but UE is much less active here than DD. Even with the ones I reject I'm only getting 10-15 pings per day, and that's UE and DD combined. I'm done ranting now. Bye.


----------



## Kingondeck (Oct 3, 2021)

Im in Orlando Florida and its dead as well. Think because everybody and their momma is doing it


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Captain Floppy said:


> I'm only getting, at most, 4 or 5 deliveries per day now, mostly between $5-7. Some days might only be 1 or 2 or 3. Of course, I reject most that come in because they're less than $5 ($5 is my minimum if total distance is a few miles or less) or the distance is too far ($5-$7 for 12-15 mile deliveries?!?) My DD acceptance rate is 38%; UE is 66%, but UE is much less active here than DD. Even with the ones I reject I'm only getting 10-15 pings per day, and that's UE and DD combined. I'm done ranting now. Bye.


Thousands of new Driver's will do that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

actsholy said:


> Thousands of new Driver's will do that.


Hopefully they get tired of all the 2 dollar offers, and quit. : )


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

What I have noticed in my area. NW suburbs Chicago.
1. Weeknights have picked up. I do 5 to 7:30 or 8 or 9, whereever it takes me (off block). $55 to $100 per night.
A lot of $4 $5 $6 orders, as well as the $10 for 25 miles I don't accept them. My average AR is between 10% and 20%. However,
being patient, I do finally get the $10 to $20 orders with low mileage. This is a pretty good improvenment on weeknights.

2. What has gone down the tubes are weekends. Saturdays were $250 and up, Sundays were $200 and up.
Now, I'm lucky to do $100 to $150 each day.
Apparently, people are eating out a lot more on weekends, since they now can, and while they can.
Of course, we are not talking about franchise FF that have closed their lobbies. We are talking about decent family dining.

BTW, my favorite place to pick up from is a specific McD when the price is right.
1. The food is ALWAYS ready.
2. The lobby is open 24/7/365 no ifs or buts about it. It has NOT even closed the lobby during renovation / expansion it is now working on. They just sealed some of it off.
3. The personnel is VERY polite to drivers, they hand drinks every now and then, and even actually laminated coupons for food labeled "For our Drivers, Thank you!"
4. The toilets are gleaming!!!

This started ever since new management took over.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> What I have noticed in my area. NW suburbs Chicago.
> 1. Weeknights have picked up. I do 5 to 7:30 or 8 or 9, whereever it takes me (off block). $55 to $100 per night.
> A lot of $4 $5 $6 orders, as well as the $10 for 25 miles I don't accept them. My average AR is between 10% and 20%. However,
> being patient, I do finally get the $10 to $20 orders with low mileage. This is a pretty good improvenment on weeknights.
> ...


i haz had simliar expirience as you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Do not panic. These are some of the nicest weeks in the year for most locations. People love going out, even to just pick up their food - it’s gorgeous, not hot, not cold…

They’ll be miserable soon enough and it’ll pick up.

(I hope!)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Time to change the hours you work. Here i change them often to get the most demand.
> Currently i suggest 11 am to 2 pm . Then go home Go back out 4pm to whatever time you like . Typically 4 pm to 7pm ,
> Total of 6 hour worked . My goal is 100. I will easily make that 100 in 6 hours bit more bit less . Very average is 100 today it is slower . But still not bad for working anytime you want .


If I changed the hours I worked, I wouldn't get any work. I work the same hours as you, only I leave my apps on during the afternoon to pick up a delivery here and there. My goal is 100 also, my minimum is 75. When I first posted this, I was getting maybe 30-40 on most days, a little more on the busier days. It has picked up slightly since then, but not enough.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

Seamus said:


> When it's slow it highlights even more that you need to multi app, have them all going at the sam e time.


The above info was multiapping for UE & DD, which I usually run simultaneously. Couldn't get signed on for GH - no openings in my area.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Do you track your UE acceptance rate or do they provide it somewhere on the app? I don't see anywhere on my app where it is provided and I've been delivering UE for over two years.


Like others have said it is in the profile area of the app. I used to drive rideshare but for some reason deliveries also count towards acceptance rate.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------

